# Skyway ta frame box rare hard to find



## lllm (Feb 2, 2011)

UP FOR SALE IS A SKYWAY TA FRAME BOX ONLY A MUST HAVE FOR COLLECTORS ITS IN AWESOME SHAPE FOR ITS AGE NO RIPS NO HOLES IF YOU HAVE ANYQUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO DO SO EMAIL ME AT bink7987@comcast.net OR CALL 508 567 5689 THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------

